# The Lounge Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Lounge Cafe

277 Goulburn St

Surry Hills

Sydney

Lounge is a destination point for friends from overseas. Casual and relaxed atmosphere (almost grunge, think Bob Marley). Divine coffee (especially the soy latte!) and excellent wafer thin pizzas. Friendly hip young staff.

Transformed to a popular waterhole for wonderful mix of arts students, ...

More...


----------

